# bearded dragon birthday cake



## hippy.rabbit (May 2, 2010)

hi would just like to share photos of buddy our bearded dragon and a bearded dragon birthday cake i have made for my sons birthday


----------



## claireevo (Nov 21, 2009)

that is amazing your will love it .:2thumb::no1:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

:2thumb: Great cake and lovely beardie!


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Make me a boa one for my OH's birthday :flrt:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

lol brilliant


----------



## Fcukangel (Oct 26, 2008)

That's fantastic!


----------



## hippy.rabbit (May 2, 2010)

hi sorry a bit far to post but if you pm me i'll let you into the secret trick- this cake took me 2 days and have done a crocodile in the same way


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

xD thats epic lol


----------



## portmanlady (Apr 17, 2010)

that is so lovely i would love to make one like that


----------



## hippy.rabbit (May 2, 2010)

thanks all here's an updated photo after a few minor colour alterations


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

well done :2thumb:


----------



## Rachelsands (Sep 29, 2009)

haha!! thats fantastic!
i would be well chuffed with that :2thumb:


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

amazing cake and stunning beardie aswell :notworthy:


----------



## Michaela93 (Jun 16, 2009)

haha brilliant! well done!


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Which ones the cake? :hmm:


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

thats great :no1:
i would love a snake cake, the snakes in the shape of my age
but dont likle my age so maybe just a snake lol :blush:


----------

